# PostPartum Depression



## johnsonl (Aug 22, 2013)

If a patient comes in for postpartum depression within the postpartum period would this visit be billable or considered part of the global package?


----------



## Bready (Aug 22, 2013)

*postpartum depression*

Bill the E&M with a 24 modifier.  Although pp depression is now a recognizable medical condition, it is not normal part of pp care.  May have to appeal so be sure you have documentation.


----------

